# looking to plow



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

hey guys i live real close to detroit, looking to take on some more work this winter, i have plowed at meijer here for four years, we dont have that account this comming winter.  i have a plow truck, and a dump truck 7 yarder, and will have a skidsteer by winter, anyone needs help let me know

www.pavingservice.com thanks randy


----------



## type2u (Nov 11, 2003)

Randy,
Are you still looking for snow plowing for this 03-04 season? Would you be interested in any subcontracting work from us?
E-mail is [email protected]

Kurt


----------

